# congrats to ALN!!!



## thewicked (Jun 22, 2008)

...FOR NITREAN RECIEVING THE MEN'S HEALTH MAGAZINE AWARD FOR 2008 IN THE PROTIEN CATEGORY! WTG GUYS!

for the full story..check it out!

At Large Nutrition - Nitrean Protein wins Men???s Health Award!

had to throw down for the site sponsor! I for one am not surprised... and now more companies are scrambling to find a protien blend just as popular as nitrean! ALN DOES IT AGAIN!


----------



## nni (Jun 22, 2008)

what was the first time if this is again?


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 22, 2008)

Yay!


----------



## TexanTA1996 (Jun 22, 2008)

Is this so they can attempt to justify the outrageous price?


----------



## workingatit43 (Jun 23, 2008)

Congrats guys god job


----------



## ZECH (Jun 23, 2008)

TexanTA1996 said:


> Is this so they can attempt to justify the outrageous price?



You get what you pay for, plain and simple.


----------



## TexanTA1996 (Jun 23, 2008)

dg806 said:


> You get what you pay for, plain and simple.



Yes, you do.  You pay for an overpriced supplement, you get an overpriced supplement.  Hell, do your thing.  If you can get people to pay 53 bucks for less than 5lbs of protein, by all means do it.


----------



## ZECH (Jun 23, 2008)

TexanTA1996 said:


> Yes, you do.  You pay for an overpriced supplement, you get an overpriced supplement.  Hell, do your thing.  If you can get people to pay 53 bucks for less than 5lbs of protein, by all means do it.



And if you pay cheaply, you get a cheap supplement. Prince's new protein is going to be priced the same, so I don't see it as overpriced. Prince will agree that quality ingredients costs.


----------



## tomuchgear (Jun 23, 2008)

congrats guys.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 23, 2008)

TexanTA1996 said:


> Yes, you do.  You pay for an overpriced supplement, you get an overpriced supplement.  Hell, do your thing.  If you can get people to pay 53 bucks for less than 5lbs of protein, by all means do it.



As hard as it is to comprehend the actions of these people, you just got to give it up.  

It's been made abundantly clear that nobody's opinion is better than somebody elses... unless you're paying for advertisement space on this site.  Whoever helps pay the bills is going to get the royal treatment.  It doesn't matter if you're a five year veteran who contributes to the forum on a daily basis or not, you will be banned for saying anything remotely negative about this company.

Anybody in the know, knows the truth about this company and you just got to hope and pray for the people who don't.

It's a sad truth to face and the reason for why I haven't been as active of late, but it is what it is.. Just unfortunate...


----------



## TexanTA1996 (Jun 23, 2008)

dg806 said:


> And if you pay cheaply, you get a cheap supplement.



So ON Whey is bad protein?  There is zero difference between what at large sells and a brand like ON whey.  Nitrean is a blend, big deal.  Unless you're on a budget of 1200 calories a day, mix in a cup of milk and there's your blend.  53 dollars for 4.6lbs of protein is a waste of money.



soxmuscle said:


> As hard as it is to comprehend the actions of these people, you just got to give it up.
> 
> It's been made abundantly clear that nobody's opinion is better than somebody elses... unless you're paying for advertisement space on this site.



The truly sad part is I think some people bullshit for so long they convince themselves it's true.


----------



## nni (Jun 23, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> As hard as it is to comprehend the actions of these people, you just got to give it up.
> 
> It's been made abundantly clear that nobody's opinion is better than somebody elses... unless you're paying for advertisement space on this site.  Whoever helps pay the bills is going to get the royal treatment.  It doesn't matter if you're a five year veteran who contributes to the forum on a daily basis or not, you will be banned for saying anything remotely negative about this company.
> 
> ...




not in my eyes, but those that pay for ad space here need to get some courtesy. this situation got out of hand in some instances, but by no means does that mean your thoughts shouldnt have been expressed.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 23, 2008)

TexanTA1996 said:


> The truly sad part is I think some people bullshit for so long they convince themselves it's true.



Oh, without question.

If I was lying about a product I created for years and years, eventually I'd start to believe the bullshit that was spewing out of my mouth.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 23, 2008)

nni said:


> not in my eyes, but those that pay for ad space here need to get some courtesy. this situation got out of hand in some instances, but by no means does that mean your thoughts shouldnt have been expressed.



My thoughts were deleted and then I was punished for having said them.

The end result: ALN looks like a godsend and I am an infraction or two away from being Danny'd.


----------



## bcute4u (Jun 23, 2008)

Hello soxmuscle,
Do you mean that a person cant be critical about a product because they sponsor ad space? 52 bucks + shipping seems too expensive. Costco sells EAS blend with casein for 40 bucks (tax included) and has 80 servings.

About the actual award, I read the article. They did not publish how many protein powders they used for evaluation nor what criteria they used except taste. I have nothing against atlargenutrition (congragulations to them) but if they dont price their products competitive, then eventually the market will decide the next move.

As for the forum, I hold them in high regard. Lot of good people helping each other. Once in a while I see some rep trying to hype a product. In which case that person must be ready for some criticism. I am a ex bodybuilder myself and your statement that "it doesn't matter if you're a five year veteran..... you will be banned for saying anything remotely negative about this company"
 will make good contributing people leave the forum. If you have no people on the forum, they eventually you will have no conpanies paying for ads.


----------



## ZECH (Jun 23, 2008)

TexanTA1996 said:


> So ON Whey is bad protein?  There is zero difference between what at large sells and a brand like ON whey.  Nitrean is a blend, big deal.  Unless you're on a budget of 1200 calories a day, mix in a cup of milk and there's your blend.  53 dollars for 4.6lbs of protein is a waste of money.
> 
> 
> 
> The truly sad part is I think some people bullshit for so long they convince themselves it's true.



No, it's not bad. But stop and compare apples to apples. Whey concentrate and concentrate blends are cheaper than pure Isolate. And seeing he is the only distributor of his products, it makes sense that someone like Bulknutrition does not offer a cheaper price. If you don't want to pay it, don't. But why do you insist on pushing every thread about ALN? You must have no life.


----------



## workingatit43 (Jun 23, 2008)

Well to me it is clear that a few people for whatever reason do not like ALN I have seen that over and over again on many threads. They do pay for ad space here which in turn helps support this board.

You have a right to voice your opinion and have made it more than clear that you do not like ALN but let's give it a rest now please. Everyone here should be able to think for themself and make a decision on if they want to buy a product or not. To just bash a company because you do not like the way they price the product is wrong IMO. I am in no way connected with them in fact I rep for Anabolic Innovations and sbmuscle.

If you were spending money to advertise here you should be able to hype your product. I think everyone here who is in anyway connected with a supp company does not just pimp the product I see alot of us trying to help where we can


----------



## TexanTA1996 (Jun 23, 2008)

dg806 said:


> No, it's not bad. But stop and compare apples to apples. Whey concentrate and concentrate blends are cheaper than pure Isolate. And seeing he is the only distributor of his products, it makes sense that someone like Bulknutrition does not offer a cheaper price. If you don't want to pay it, don't. But why do you insist on pushing every thread about ALN? You must have no life.



Your use of logic accompanied by your very original and witty phrases such as "you have no life" astounds me.


----------



## nni (Jun 23, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> My thoughts were deleted and then I was punished for having said them.
> 
> The end result: ALN looks like a godsend and I am an infraction or two away from being Danny'd.



i believe in your case you were a bit more than voicing thoughts, you were attacking them, and i belive it may have been in the wrong place as well. i am not sure though.


----------



## ZECH (Jun 23, 2008)

TexanTA1996 said:


> Your use of logic accompanied by your very original and witty phrases such as "you have no life" astounds me.



Logic? Well you did not try to prove me wrong so it must have some merit.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 23, 2008)

bcute4u said:


> Hello soxmuscle,
> Do you mean that a person cant be critical about a product because they sponsor ad space? 52 bucks + shipping seems too expensive. Costco sells EAS blend with casein for 40 bucks (tax included) and has 80 servings.
> 
> About the actual award, I read the article. They did not publish how many protein powders they used for evaluation nor what criteria they used except taste. I have nothing against atlargenutrition (congragulations to them) but if they dont price their products competitive, then eventually the market will decide the next move.
> ...



If a supplement or company who distributes supplements is worthy of being criticized, like ALN without question is, I think people should have the privilege to discuss it in whatever manner they choose.

I am completely, 100% against any and everything ALN related, not sure how I can make myself more clear on that.

The award really means nothing.  As you stated, we are left in the dark as far as the criteria for the award goes.  I'd compare it to one of those silly award shows on Bravo or something (if you're a Howard Stern fan, you'll know what I'm talking about).

Don't leave, that'd be silly.  This is a great forum, probably the best one out there.  I simply disagree with the way Prince chooses to run in it in _this regard._


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 23, 2008)

nni said:


> i believe in your case you were a bit more than voicing thoughts, you were attacking them, and i belive it may have been in the wrong place as well. i am not sure though.



No need to beat a dead horse here, it's in the past and in the large scheme of things, doesn't matter... But for the record, Chris was the one who initiated the said "attacks," and I'm not the person to turn the other cheek whether it be on a message board or in real life.


----------



## chris mason (Jun 23, 2008)

Thanks Wicked.

Thank you to the mods who are trying to to be fair and impartial on this matter.

Frankly, I will not be posting much further because the same two assholes feel compelled to bash everything I post, or that which is posted positively about our products. It just gets old seeing them whine in every thread. 

I will say that I do not feel people with an obvious agenda should be allowed to do what they have done. Someone not liking a product or company and stating their opinion once or twice should be considered sufficient freedom of expression. Someone bent on harming a company which is advertising here should be banned from posting about that company (and banned in general in my opinion because they are obviously petty individuals not here for the betterment of the community). 

I wish Prince the best of luck with his boards and his company. It looks like he will be releasing a solid protein product and I encourage his member base to help support him and this site by purchasing it. 

Chris


----------



## Arnold (Jun 23, 2008)

nni said:


> i believe in your case you were a bit more than voicing thoughts, you were attacking them, and i belive it may have been in the wrong place as well. i am not sure though.



Exactly, two individuals in this thread did A LOT more than just express their opinion, they went way overboard with it in every single thread they could find, and said things like "ALN is a shit company", "ALN products are over-priced shit", sorry but that will not be tolerated, especially after I very nicely asked these people to stop their crap, yet they continued to not only disrespect a board sponsor, but ME as well. They're lucky I am a nice guy, anyone else would have banned them for the simple fact that they completely disregarded what the board owner/admin asked them to do (or not do). I do believe you can ask MANY people on this board whether or not they feel that I and my mod team are not only fair, but quite tolerant of members that would have been banned instantly on many other boards.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 23, 2008)

Congrats on the award Chris, I am curious how do you even get noticed for this award, do you have to submit something, or send them samples? I ask because I would definitely be interested in getting a chance at one of these!


----------



## Arnold (Jun 23, 2008)

dg806 said:


> And if you pay cheaply, you get a cheap supplement. Prince's new protein is going to be priced the same, so I don't see it as overpriced. Prince will agree that quality ingredients costs.



people just don't understand this...it costs money to make high quality products, that goes for ANY product!!!


----------



## lucifuge (Jun 23, 2008)




----------



## ZECH (Jun 23, 2008)

Prince said:


> I do believe you can ask MANY people on this board whether or not they feel that I and my mod team are not only fair, but quite tolerant of members that would have been banned instantly on many other boards.



Maybe we should not be in cases like this.


----------



## TexanTA1996 (Jun 23, 2008)

dg806 said:


> Maybe we should not be in cases like this.



You probably shouldn't be.  Free speech is a terrible thing.


----------



## nni (Jun 23, 2008)

TexanTA1996 said:


> You probably shouldn't be.  Free speech is a terrible thing.



this is a private board with rules. free speech only goes as far as the rules of the location in which it is exercised.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 23, 2008)

nni said:


> this is a private board with rules. free speech only goes as far as the rules of the location in which it is exercised.



exactly, and compared to most boards we are very liberal here.


----------



## chris mason (Jun 23, 2008)

Prince said:


> Congrats on the award Chris, I am curious how do you even get noticed for this award, do you have to submit something, or send them samples? I ask because I would definitely be interested in getting a chance at one of these!


 
Honestly?  It truly was pure luck.  We submitted nothing.  Someone who works at MH bought our products of their own volition and liked them.  That is what started the ball rolling.  I cannot tell you how grateful I am to them.

Chris


----------



## TexanTA1996 (Jun 24, 2008)

nni said:


> this is a private board with rules. free speech only goes as far as the rules of the location in which it is exercised.



Can you show me in the rules where it says we can't express our opinions about supplement companies?  The fact of the matter is that I would have expressed the same opinion if Muscle Tech had won the award, or another company who sells overpriced crap.  If optimum nutrition had won it, I would have said "great job, they sell a quality product at a fair price".


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 24, 2008)

I actually have a question, and I will state that I am NOT bashing anyone, I just have a real question about protein powders in general.  How exactly does one "know" if their protein is high quality?  I am not talking about the difference between a whey concentrate/blend and a straight isolate or anything like that, but if I used a "cheaper" (in price) protein as opposed to a more expensive one, how do I actually know that I am getting any additional benefit from it?  Is one going to put more muscle on me because it is a higher quality?

Personally, I think it all comes down to taste and personal preference when shopping for a protein.  I like to use ON whey and part of my decision to use them is price and partly is because I love the taste.  I also use Syntrax Nectar around my workouts because I LOVE the fact that I can mix their Lemon Tea flavor with my dextrose and have a protein shake that tastes like iced tea.  Now they are expensive, $25 for 2 pounds, and it is a straight isolate, but really, I don't know if their protein is of any higher quality than any other protein, I just love the taste.  If ALN came out with a protein that tasted like Nectar's Lemon Tea, I might be inclined to buy it too.

there are so many different types of protein out there that it's hard to be "loyal" to a company these days.  I may like my Syntrax Nectar, but if they suddenly raised the price to $35 for 2 lbs, it's adios to them.  I usually only buy my ON whey when I can find the 5 lbs tub for $39 or less, I won't pay more than that.  In fact, if the ALN products, or any other company's products were able to price their proteins to rival the ON protein, I would most definitely try them.  There are some people who will insist on "paying for quality", but I believe, especially nowadays that many people are shopping with a budget in mind, and don't have endless $$$ to spend on protein supplements, as they are a luxory item to most people other than competitive athletes and bodybuilders, so I think that price becomes the number one priority for the casual weightlifter and they will search for the best price they can find, regardless of brand.

Chris, is there anyway to run a sale or something like that on your protein so that the price rivals other brands so that people might be willing to try it and see what the fuss is all about?  You might find some new customers that way, who knows.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 24, 2008)

TexanTA1996 said:


> Can you show me in the rules where it says we can't express our opinions about supplement companies?  The fact of the matter is that I would have expressed the same opinion if Muscle Tech had won the award, or another company who sells overpriced crap.  If optimum nutrition had won it, I would have said "great job, they sell a quality product at a fair price".



it's in those same rules that say don't tell the admin he is a dickhead and to fuck off, better known as common sense.


----------



## tomuchgear (Jun 24, 2008)

there is also a diffrence in voicing a opinion, and straight slander. you guys bashed a company, and a product you didnt try. your remarks on here seem to be a more personal problem with chris than his products.


----------



## workingatit43 (Jun 24, 2008)

tomuchgear said:


> there is also a diffrence in voicing a opinion, and straight slander. you guys bashed a company, and a product you didnt try. your remarks on here seem to be a more personal problem with chris than his products.




Damn that dog is jacked!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TexanTA1996 (Jun 24, 2008)

tomuchgear said:


> there is also a diffrence in voicing a opinion, and straight slander. you guys bashed a company, and a product you didnt try. your remarks on here seem to be a more personal problem with chris than his products.



Slander is making up false statements about an individual.  Nitrean may very well be a great protein product, it's still overpriced.  Nobody is bashing the product, I'm bashing the price.  

The bottom line is that using a protein such as Nitrean will not yield any additional results over using a protein such as optimum nutrition.  That's a fact.  *Everyone in this thread knows that no matter what they say*, they just have an agenda to uphold so they won't admit that-which is pretty pathetic.


----------



## tomuchgear (Jun 24, 2008)

saying all of allins products are overpriced is slander. you stated that there products are not worth it basicaly. since you have no proof that there products are no good it would be slander. i cant back there protien in any way becouse i have not taken it. there for i have no opinion. now i have taken nitor, and can compare it to other products on the market right now. also the definition of slander does not just include a person. the definition is in regards to business, person, and reputation.


----------



## tomuchgear (Jun 24, 2008)

workingatit43 said:


> Damn that dog is jacked!!!!!!!!!



ya i know i want a dog like that. found it on google that it was neat looking. could you imagine walking around with a freakishly muscular dog like that shit.


----------



## nni (Jun 24, 2008)

listen, this isnt my board, but i will never censor someone who is making a legit comment about a product. even if prince wanted me to, there are other mods who can do it, however when people start insulting each other, then at that point it needs to stop. that was the only issue i took with this whole deal, and i edited posts to make them more acceptable instead of deleting and giving people infractions.

now when the owner of the board asks you to chill, then if you continue to proceed then it is your call and you will deal with whatever comes next. 

there is a way to constructively offer criticism, and there is a way to essentially troll someone. i prefer the prior.


----------



## ZECH (Jun 24, 2008)

Stewart20 said:


> I actually have a question, and I will state that I am NOT bashing anyone, I just have a real question about protein powders in general.  How exactly does one "know" if their protein is high quality?  I am not talking about the difference between a whey concentrate/blend and a straight isolate or anything like that, but if I used a "cheaper" (in price) protein as opposed to a more expensive one, how do I actually know that I am getting any additional benefit from it?  Is one going to put more muscle on me because it is a higher quality?
> 
> Personally, I think it all comes down to taste and personal preference when shopping for a protein.  I like to use ON whey and part of my decision to use them is price and partly is because I love the taste.  I also use Syntrax Nectar around my workouts because I LOVE the fact that I can mix their Lemon Tea flavor with my dextrose and have a protein shake that tastes like iced tea.  Now they are expensive, $25 for 2 pounds, and it is a straight isolate, but really, I don't know if their protein is of any higher quality than any other protein, I just love the taste.  If ALN came out with a protein that tasted like Nectar's Lemon Tea, I might be inclined to buy it too.
> 
> ...



One simple thing you can do is take take the serving size and divide it by the number of grams of protein per serving to get the percentage of protein. Some proteins have more than others. Then you get different proteins that will cost you more or less.


----------



## TexanTA1996 (Jun 24, 2008)

I'll offer constructive thoughts.  At Large, stop selling microlactin powder for 4 times the cost and calling it ETS.  Stop increasing the cost of Nitrean, it was $48.95 a few weeks ago, now its $53.


----------



## workingatit43 (Jun 24, 2008)

TexanTA1996 said:


> I'll offer constructive thoughts.  At Large, stop selling microlactin powder for 4 times the cost and calling it ETS.  Stop increasing the cost of Nitrean, it was $48.95 a few weeks ago, now its $53.




Why bother even looking at the prices if it getting you upset. Please stop this continued crap we know your position


----------



## tomuchgear (Jun 24, 2008)

workingatit43 said:


> Why bother even looking at the prices if it getting you upset. Please stop this continued crap we know your position



+1


----------



## TexanTA1996 (Jun 24, 2008)

workingatit43 said:


> Why bother even looking at the prices if it getting you upset. Please stop this continued crap we know your position



I think it's only fair that someone combats the mindless chatter of the sponsors on this site who tell everyone to buy their stuff when it's overpriced.  I'm looking out for the person who is just getting into supplementation and doesn't know any better.  Is there something wrong with that?  I certainly hope not.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 24, 2008)

TexanTA1996 said:


> I think it's only fair that someone combats the mindless chatter of the sponsors on this site who tell everyone to buy their stuff when it's overpriced.  I'm looking out for the person who is just getting into supplementation and doesn't know any better.  Is there something wrong with that?  I certainly hope not.



+ infinite


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 24, 2008)

dg806 said:


> One simple thing you can do is take take the serving size and divide it by the number of grams of protein per serving to get the percentage of protein. Some proteins have more than others. Then you get different proteins that will cost you more or less.



Using this little formula, Nitrean and ON's whey have virtually the same percentage of protein.  The difference being that you are paying just about $4 dollars more per pound for At Large Nutritions version.

Talk about a no-brainer.

Edit: I'm also using Bodybuilding.com's pricing, which isn't the site people should be buying from anyways, as you can usually find ON Whey in the 10lb bag form for under $70 dollars not the $80 dollars they have it listed for.


----------



## ZECH (Jun 24, 2008)

TexanTA1996 said:


> I'll offer constructive thoughts.  At Large, stop selling microlactin powder for 4 times the cost and calling it ETS.  Stop increasing the cost of Nitrean, it was $48.95 a few weeks ago, now its $53.



So, what you are saying is that as the price of raws increase just like everything else in the world right now, he should take a loss and not raise his price? Incredible


----------



## ZECH (Jun 24, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> Using this little formula, Nitrean and ON's whey have virtually the same percentage of protein.  The difference being that you are paying just about $4 dollars more per pound for At Large Nutritions version.
> 
> Talk about a no-brainer.
> 
> Edit: I'm also using Bodybuilding.com's pricing, which isn't the site people should be buying from anyways, as you can usually find ON Whey in the 10lb bag form for under $70 dollars not the $80 dollars they have it listed for.



Can you post the numbers you used to figure that?


----------



## bcute4u (Jun 24, 2008)

I use 3 protein powders per day - 

Morning - Alltheywhey protein isolate - Creamy Vanilla - post workout.

Evening - EAS blend, vanilla (bought from costco)

Night before sleep - 12 hour Elite by Dymatize, vanilla again. This is a slow release protein.

I have also tried APC protein which I got from amazon.

I like all AlltheWhey protein isolate powder the best, its really yummy. Costwise 40$ for 80 servings is great. I am going to order some today. They have a 5 LB refill for $39.72 with free shipping.

Eas protein is so so and tastes a little chalky. 40$ for 85 servings, has casein in it.
12 hour Elite is the cheapest I found among night time protein. Got it for 36$ for 60 servings. I dont like the taste, its too chalky.

I am very cost conscious and research a lot of websites to get the best deals. I know what to look for in protein powders and just try to get a good price.


----------



## TexanTA1996 (Jun 24, 2008)

dg806 said:


> So, what you are saying is that as the price of raws increase just like everything else in the world right now, he should take a loss and not raise his price? Incredible



Do you have any formal education in a relevant area of business? I certainly hope not.  His protein is priced nearly DOUBLE that of ON, raw materials don't justify a price tag of almost $60 shipped for 4.6lbs of protein.

My last order I got 10lbs of ON for $68 shipped.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 24, 2008)

bcute4u said:


> I know what to look for in protein powders and just try to get a good price.



what exactly do you look for?


----------



## workingatit43 (Jun 24, 2008)

TexanTA1996 said:


> I think it's only fair that someone combats the mindless chatter of the sponsors on this site who tell everyone to buy their stuff when it's overpriced.  I'm looking out for the person who is just getting into supplementation and doesn't know any better.  Is there something wrong with that?  I certainly hope not.




Well like I said we are all smart enough here to make our on decisions. We do not need you to tell us what to buy or not to buy I can make that decision all by myself thank you


----------



## workingatit43 (Jun 24, 2008)

TexanTA1996 said:


> Do you have any formal education in a relevant area of business? I certainly hope not.  His protein is priced nearly DOUBLE that of ON, raw materials don't justify a price tag of almost $60 shipped for 4.6lbs of protein.
> 
> My last order I got 10lbs of ON for $68 shipped.



Then you should just keep buying the ON no need to bash another companies product if you do not like it don't buy it PLAIN+SIMPLE!!!!!


----------



## Arnold (Jun 24, 2008)

don't waste the bandwidth, these "two members" just don't get it.


----------



## tomuchgear (Jun 24, 2008)

well here is my last word on it. if you dont like it drop it. you have said your piece let it die. some products work great for some and some dont do shit for others. all you are doing is making unsubstantiated claims about the product/products.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 24, 2008)

What a lot of you fail to understand is that we do forget it... until ALN chooses to shamelessly plug their products in a thread like this on a regular basis.

Does it not go both ways?

workingatit said: "We do not need you to tell us what to buy or not to buy" and I completely agree with this statement.  Which is why when a representative (somebody who is either being given free products or being paid by the said company) crowns a product of theirs as the best thing since sliced bread, I'm going to take offense to it ten times out of ten.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 24, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> What a lot of you fail to understand is that we do forget it... until ALN chooses to shamelessly plug their products in a thread like this on a regular basis.
> 
> Does it not go both ways?



no, it does not, because you have not used any of their products, all you base your bashing on is what you see as high prices.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 24, 2008)

Prince said:


> no, it does not, because you have not used any of their products, all you base your bashing on is what you see as high prices.



Explain to me why it's necessary to try something that is blatantly overpriced?


----------



## Arnold (Jun 24, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> Explain to me why it's necessary to try something that is blatantly overpriced?



it's not, if you think something is over-priced don't buy it, that does not give reason for endless bashing of a company and their products, unless they start running RIDICULOUS ads like Muscletech and VPX, I see no reason to bash them.


----------



## ZECH (Jun 24, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> Explain to me why it's necessary to try something that is blatantly overpriced?



You are really pushing your luck sox. Just give it a rest.


----------



## TexanTA1996 (Jun 24, 2008)

Prince said:


> it's not, if you think something is over-priced don't buy it, that does not give reason for endless bashing of a company and their products, unless they start running RIDICULOUS ads like Muscletech and VPX, I see no reason to bash them.



Have you ever taken a course in logic, or anything related to critical thinking?    You should if you haven't it's quite interesting an useful at the same time.  I'd recommend this book to start: Logic

Here's a rough example

Will using a protein such as Nitrean provide any significant difference over a protein such as ON 100% whey?  *No*

Would you pay $53 for 4.6lbs of ON 100% whey? * No*

Therefore, you should also not pay $53 for 4.6lbs of Nitrean.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 24, 2008)

Prince said:


> it's not, if you think something is over-priced don't buy it, that does not give reason for endless bashing of a company and their products, unless they start running RIDICULOUS ads like Muscletech and VPX, I see no reason to bash them.



I won't buy it.  That decision was made the instant I laid my eyes on their prices.

The bashing you speak of was in retaliation.  That doesn't mean my slate is clean, obviously I effed up and couldn't keep my hatred for Chris at bay once the taunting began (disregarding what I and others had to say, stating that our opinions were worthless, that we were wrong, etc.) but I, like you, are human and do make mistakes.

That said...

To me, what ALN is doing on this board is worse than what VPX and Muscletech do in Men's Health, Flex and all those other silly magazines.


----------



## goob (Jun 25, 2008)

AS an impartial in this argument: I don't use many supplements, and don't use whey, here's an idea.

How about ALN give Sox and/or Texan, a sample of one of their products to review _without predjudice_ which I'm sure they would. 

This way, you get the ultimate devil's advocate test.  Sox etc can say if it really is worth the difference in cost, while ALN get the ultimate soak test, and also prove how much they believe in their products.


----------



## workingatit43 (Jun 25, 2008)

goob said:


> AS an impartial in this argument: I don't use many supplements, and don't use whey, here's an idea.
> 
> How about ALN give Sox and/or Texan, a sample of one of their products to review _without predjudice_ which I'm sure they would.
> 
> This way, you get the ultimate devil's advocate test.  Sox etc can say if it really is worth the difference in cost, while ALN get the ultimate soak test, and also prove how much they believe in their products.



This would prove nothing. It is clear that these 2 people have a agenda against ALN and to provide them a bigger forum to continue the hating would be pointless


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 25, 2008)

I believe their only agenda from reading through all the various posts is the price of their products.  Of course, I tend to agree that both of them went a bit overboard with some of the posts, and a lot of it is redundant, but I agree it is a bit pricey, however, instead of writing about it, I just won't buy it.

I doubt anyone from ALN would be "willing" at this point to provide them with a free sample of their stuff, I think there is too much bad blood for that right now between them.


----------



## TexanTA1996 (Jun 25, 2008)

My agenda is to help people.


----------



## bcute4u (Jun 25, 2008)

Prince,
1. The number one thing that I look for is the protein per serving. I like at least 24 grams of it.

2. Amino acid formulations, starting from glutamine, BCAA's and further.

3. Milk protein versus soy protein. Milk, whey and casein have intrinsic properties that are advantageous in terms of supporting muscle growth. The study was conducted by a team of researchers at McMaster University's Department of Kinesiology and was published in the American Journal of Clinical Nutrition. 

4. Processing technique must be cross flow micro filteration versus ion exchange. Whey Hydrolysates are partially pre digested whey proteins, so having these in the whey protein makes absorption in the body much better.

5. Absorption enzymes additions are advantages.

6. I like casein added to the formulation.

7. Egg protein add makes a very good formulation since its very high in biological value meaning all ingested protein is retained by the body. Expensive if added so this usually goes off my budget. Just add egg whites to your diet.

8. Bang for the buck. Most reputed companies that make Protein powders already have done a lot of homework in making easy digesting protein. It all comes down to price you pay and the number of servings in it. For me around 40$ for 80 servings for day time whey is economical while I have come to terms with 37$ for night times protein with 60 servings.

I check your pics, very impressive. Do you compete?


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 25, 2008)

workingatit43 said:


> This would prove nothing. It is clear that these 2 people have a agenda against ALN and to provide them a bigger forum to continue the hating would be pointless



My agenda = to help people make educated decisions on what supplements to buy and what supplements to avoid.

ALN's agenda = to make money.

Take it for what it's worth.

If you truly think I have an agenda against ALN, you haven't been following along with these threads.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 25, 2008)

I really have no interest in trying out their products.


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 25, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> My agenda = to help people make educated decisions on what supplements to buy and what supplements to avoid.
> 
> ALN's agenda = to make money.
> 
> ...




It is ok, I think your agenda is to master the deepthroat.  One day you will figure out that gag reflex.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 25, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> ALN's agenda = to make money.



what? a company that exists to make money? no way!!!


----------

